# The Dragon's Grotto



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 24, 2007)

Trees swayed lightly in the cool mountain air. Soft moss covered the tops of large stones spaced at intervals along a well traveled road. Just visible over the ragged edge of a stretching mountain range, dark clouds threatened to rise and block out the clear, deep blue sky. 

There were no buildings around; nothing even to act as a shelter. At least, not at first glance. Tucked off to one side of the sunken pass, only a few yards back and along the base of a steep cliff face, was a place few passers-by had even thought to look for. 

Upon entering through a wooden door covered in simple yet decorative carvings, an unremarkable, coat-rack lined hall soon opened into a larger room. Seeming to have been carved into the rocks -for indeed some of it had been- a deep cavern spread out from the now small looking entry. Set back into hollows all along the surrounding walls, candles served as some of the only light here. Two large fireplaces set into opposing walls sent curls of sweet smelling smoke up through vents to the surface, keeping the cavern comfortable warm while yet allowing at least some flow of fresh air. 

Tables, chairs and cushioned booths lined one side of the large space. Central to them, a long, smooth stone bar stretched out, drawing the eye to full shelves of glass bottles, stacks of heavy mugs and lines of sparkling goblets. A wide array of drinks was clearly available, a hint of something cooking giving evidence to there being foods to match. The remaining space remained open; the solid, polished stone floor kept free of furniture looked as though it would be ideal for a dance. This was strengthened by the presence of a raised platform just large enough for a few playing minstrels; placed well away from the fire and easily accessible to and from the bar. 

Safe along the furthest wall, a stairway wound up a level from the dinning floor. Here, wooden doors like the one out front opened each to a single guest room. Cool and quiet, each room had a single lantern set just inside the door; easily reached upon entering to be lit and moved as needed. A simple but well-made bed was set against the wall across from the door; a small table and chair along one wall and a row of indented stone carved shelves in the other. There was no place for a fire here, but it was easily kept at a steady temperature, sheltered by the stone and warmed by the same two fires that burned on the main floor.

Hidden away in the shadows of a far corner of the main hall, another door, hardly noticeable even when in full light, was marked only by a smoothly curving line down its center. A deep rumble was more felt then heard; a strange, welcomingly constant vibration in the air at the opening of the door. A winding hallway led deeper into the earth. Only lit by a torch or lantern brought along, the darkness hid what could be clearly heard further ahead. 

Everything glittered wetly under any touch of light. Wide, smooth stones formed a frame around a naturally warmed pool. Stirred and constantly refreshed, a little stream washed over a line of round stones before flowing away into darkness. Echoing from the cool walls of its privet chamber, a waterfall’s deep song rolled on in the endless, peaceful night of the sparkling cavern. 

A secret place to most and well kept by those that know where to look, the twists and turns of the cavern’s -once thought to be of no value- beckon to the weary traveler. Who knows the full potential of what could be here. Not even the wisest can tell, though they may spend hours seeking to find out for themselves.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 2, 2007)

Clouds gathered along the furthest edges of the mountain range. The storm was growing; its reach spreading like dark wings across the sky. The air was still and quiet; the land holding its breath tell the first raindrops fell. 

Almost matched to the color of the forested ground, Kiana’s eyes gazed steadily into the sky. The headache had lifted and she knew it was only a matter of time before things would began. Already the air smelled fresher. 

Unbothered by the strands of black hair that hung in her face, a whispered smile came as a single raindrop splashed against her cheek. Others soon following it, a light shower quickly turned into a downpour as the wind washed freely through the hills. 

Past a pile of stones, down along a lightly worn path and softly through a patch of trees, Kiana wound her way carefully back down from her perch. The way she had come -along the softer side of a cliff face- one wrong move and you’d be lucky to not earn a sprained ankle or better. But she showed some skill here, moving along the rocky ledge on what looked more like a dear trail then a human’s path. Her steps didn’t falter even when the way grew slick with rain. 

The half hidden door pulled shut behind her. Kiana tugged the wet cloak from her shoulders and tossed it at one of the hooks along the wall. “It’s a bit overdue, but the rain’s started.” She smiled for no other reason then that she felt like it and rubbed a sleeve over her rain spattered face.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 9, 2007)

Kisaac breathed deeply as he entered the large hall he'd stumbled upon. It was cold and windy outside, and he'd been traveling in it for hours. 

The roaring fire was a welcomed sight, though Kisaac's better judgment told him to be careful, that there might be unforeseen dangers in a place that was kept in such secret along the treacherous cliffs.

Kisaac was on the run, his lesson master had warned him that he was no longer safe in his own home. By rights, Kisaac was the Lord of the Rohan stronghold _Castle Black_, and had been since his father died when he was twelve. However, Kisaac's uncle had taken over, saying that "no bastard would rule Castle Black while he lived."

Kisaac was Lord Theam's bastard by some elven maid, whom Kisaac had never known. She left Castle Black, and her half-blood son, the day after he was born. 

Lord Theam never had any children by his Lady wife, so Kisaac had been declared his heir. But after Theam died, his younger brother Thead had claimed rights to Castle Black, declarding publicly that he would give his nephew the throne when he was old enough to defend it - really meaning that Kisaac could rule when he was dead.

This vow, however honestly it was made, was one that Thead knew he would never keep. He knew this the day his own lady wife bore him a son to suceed him.

Kisaac was seventeen now, and childishly unaware of the danger this put him in - his lesson master, Telar, was less blinded. 

_
"Kisaac you must flee, tonight!"
"Why Talar, what has happened?" Kisaac recalled asking in a lighthearted tone.
"Your uncle means to kill you, boy, I implore you to flee!"
"Why would he do that?"
"Foolish child tonight your uncle's wife bore him a son, and do you think that your uncle would hesitate one second to kill you so his own child can rule Castle Black?"
"Why do you warn me so earnestly?" Kisaac wondered aloud.
"I swore to your mother I would watch over you, I could not bear to tell her of her son's death!"
"You're my..."
"I am your mother's half brother, and I, like you, am half elven. You must go tonight, and make your way into the wild. Seek help from Rangers you pass on the road, but be wary of people who claim to be your men, for they are not yours but your uncles and would gladly hand you over to him." Talar paused. "I tell you now that your mother lives, and only she can tell you why she left you here at Castle Black...yes, I see the questions in your eyes. Last I heard she was in Mirkwood, though perhaps now she has moved on to another forest. She always lives among the trees."

_ 

Kisaac dropped his load on the ground beside him. He really was ill prepared, no sword - only a dagger to protect himself with, no bow - no way to hunt. All he had was some elven bread this newfound uncle of his had given him, and all the money he could carry from the treasury. 

Talar had said there was a town on the other side of this mountian where he could buy a mount, a sword, and a faithful guide. So in haste Kisaac had dressed warmly, packed only what he needed to last him a few days, and fled in the dark of that very night.

Now, four days later, he was standing in a warm cavern, all alone...or so he thought.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 13, 2007)

The few inside might have heard a rustle of wings and easily forgotten about it, but a couple of minutes later, a loud, "Whoop!" and a mocking squawking accompanied the undignified entrance of a stocky and muddy hodge-podge armoured man. While picking himself up and spreading the mud around with his hand apparently only to confirm that, yes, more than that would be required to clean himself, the guy muttered with frustration, then ended up searching the way he came. "Hey, Shadowflaps! Shut your beak and get in here! Looks like a good spot for a rest. Argh! Looks like I'll have to take another soak, though." A large raven calmly fluttered inside to land on the guy's shoulder but squawked a quick warning before flying back out as soon as he noticed another occupant. Instantly alert, the man wielded a crossbow like a club and zeroed in on Kisaac. "Who's that? Ah, he'll be no trouble. Come back here, you crazy bird! You won't be trouble, will you? We're just here for a rest."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 13, 2007)

“What is it boy…what do ya smell?” A young man reached over and patted the snout of a very large wolf. The black and silver wolf raised its long nose into the air and sniffed. The wind blew at them from the east and rustled the leaves around their feet. The sudden gush lurched them into the air and spirited several of them away in spiral patterns as they flew. His long, Gray cloak fluttered against his black leathers as the wind continued. Fall was upon them now but the air still felt as if it did not want to let go of spring willingly. High up upon the mountain though the wind could cut right through a man to the bone if he wasn’t well protected from its unrelenting chill. Boradon however, did not feel it as it slashed at his face and blew his long, blonde locks behind him. The boy had now grown into a man since he had come down from the North. He scanned the horizon with keen eyes as his wolf, Talon gazed down upon the valley far beneath them. “I know, you smell it to.” Boradon said to Talon. The large wolf squinted and sniffed the air again in understanding. “I guess we’ll ave a look then,” the Northman told him as he turned aside and began moving down the slope.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 14, 2007)

Kisaac drew a sharp breath as some great oaf of a man braced himself to attack. "You wont be trouble, will you? We're just here for a rest." the man said.

"Yessir...I mean no sir!" Kisaac sputtered. "No trouble at all!"

The man raised his eyebrows at the pathetic excuse of a grown man...or elf, the man thought, noticing slightly pointed ears. 

"Do you know where 'here' is?" the young man blurted suddenly. 

"I was about to ask the same thing," a new voice said, joining the coversation. "And why the Lord of Castle Black is in this lonly place?"

Kisaac turned sharply, worried glance melting into a happy grin. "Boradon!"

Boradon smiled slightly, remembering the good times he'd had with Kisaac during his own visitation of Castle Black. "What brings you out into the wild, and so ill prepared too?"

"My uncle's wife bore a son, and Talar felt it was no longer safe for me there. I am searching for my mother."

Boradon nodded, understanding clearly.

"Well if you're Theam's bastard, and you've got the pointy ears your mother must be a she-elf," the older man interjected. 

Kisaac's face grew red. He knew he was a bastard, but he hated being called one. Talar often said that this was because Theam never treated him any different than he would have his own son.

Boradon put his hand on Kisaac's shoulder and turned to the other man. "You know who he is and you know my name, it seems only fair you tell us who you are. For all we know you're a convicted murderer on the run."

Kisaac drew his dagger and pointed it toward the larger man. Boradon's wolf growled deeply, standing firm beside his master, who himself had drawn his sword.

"Speak quickly!" Kisaac demanded.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 14, 2007)

As soon as the wolf popped into view, the man lowered his crossbow to a far less threatening position and backed to a wall. He would have looked as if he was attempting to be polite by avoiding a meeting of old friends, except that he shivered at every hesitant glance at the beast. The kid's sudden withdrawal of civility knocked him out of his fear and disgust well enough to pull a look of disappointment. "Hey! What about your promise of being no trouble? Ah, well, I'll answer your buddy, then. No, I've never been convicted of murder. Or of anything else, as far as I can remember. All of my victims were killed without any fuss, far into the nearest wilderness." After another glance at the terrifying canine ---> "Heh! I'm nothing for you to worry about. They were all Orcs, or some other commonly hated thing, okay? The name's Truor. No titles, just an old Outcast. Shadowflaps here is my shoulder decoration." He shooed the bird off after it rapped at his helmet with indignation. It fluttered off, deeper into the cave.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 14, 2007)

Kisaac sheathed his dagger, and nodded for his old freind to do the same. The wolf followed the suit and lay quietly on the ground. 

"I don't mean to appear rude, sir, but I am, to be frank, inexpierienced and alone. I only wish do know where this is, and how to get to Mirkwood from here with all haste." Kisaac turned to Boradon." I know not your errend, old friend."


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 14, 2007)

Boradon relaxed his grip upon his blade and moved his hand away from his hand axe. There was not a time that he had not used his axe when it was drawn forth from his belt. He had no wish to stain the floor of someone else’s home, especially when he had not known their name or broke bread with them at least once. He had learned from his travels that such things were in poor taste. For the point though, he signaled Talon to remain alert in case this stranger had only wished for he and his old friend to let down their guard long enough for him to act. He eyed the strange bird cautiously. He had a certain disdain for some birds and thankfully this one was not among those that he knew were of the more unsavory sort. As he stepped aside he too sheathed his blade and gazed further into the well carved cavern. In spite of the strangers more aggressive nature, he decided a warning would suit him best. 

“Stranger, I am called Boradon, I am a Northman from the Erid Mithrin and my word is my bond. If you shall tell us your name, I will break bread with you Orc killer. Do nay draw your crossbow against us for the next time you do, Talon with chew it from your very hand,” he said in an even tone and waited.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 15, 2007)

Stowing the crossbow on his back again, Truor sighed and shook his head, determined to forget about the evil wolf thing. "sorry. The kid surprised me, alright? This place is out of the way and Shadowflaps didn't tell me that anyone else'd be here. No large deal. I normally wouldn't draw a weapon at a first meeting, unlike some."  "And I already told you my name. It's Truor. Truor Tupnm, actually. Beorning, Orc killer, troll killer, but I prefer storyteller. Tell your dog to wait for a better meal, eh?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 10, 2007)

Damp cloths replaced by a simple linen top and long skirts, Kiana pulled the brush through her hair one last time and slipped her feet into a well worn pair of soft moccasins. 

Not until she stepped out on the walkway in front of her room did she begin to realize that she was no longer the only guest here, the other voices sounding as though the ones speaking were nearly on the edge of a fight. Silently closing the door behind her, she carefully moved forward tell she could just see out over the edge of the thick railing around the second story. One figure looked, at least from this view, as though he was half bear; shaggy, dark hair and a stocky build. Two other figures were clearly men, one more lightly built then the other with a... it couldn't be anything but a wolf at his side! 

Once swords were lowered and their voices no longer on edge, Kiana began to make her way down the stairs, staying close to the wall and out of clear view until she was on the main floor. There was something familiar about the one; she couldn't figure out how so, but it was almost as if she had seen someone very much like him... somewhere. 

Giving a cautions eye to the wolf every few moments, she kept looking at the man it had come in with. Finally curiosity got the better of her and she turned towards him a few steps. "Have you been in these hills long, Wolf-friend?"


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 11, 2007)

Boradon turned and faced the woman that appeared. He squinted his eyes and looked her over carefully. Briefly, he scanned her face and her form. He did not know her but her eyes did not appear to have malice or darkness behind them. The one thing that did make him wonder was that she also did not show any sign of fear or worry at the fact that three strangers and a very large, menacing wolf were before her. Talon twitched his nose at her as he took in her scent. Once more, he did not appear alarmed at all by her presence. The large wolf remained seated and he panted lightly still wary of the man that was close to him. Still, Boradon decided to assure the woman that he ment her no harm.

Slowly, he brought his hand further down and away from the axe in his belt. Since he had the opportunity to learn some ettiquette in his travels, he decided to use some of it here and now. He stepped forward and allowed his deep, blue eyes to soften. "Hello...I did not know anyone was here...is this...your place?" He asked her and gestured around him. "I am called Boradon, I am a Northman, and this is Talon, Lord Kisaac, formerly from Castle Black, and this is Truor Tupnm. Though I can not vouch for him." He gave her a slight bow that was little more then a nod and he touched his hand to his mouth then forehead. He was not sure if she would recognize the greeting but he thought he might as well find out who she was.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 11, 2007)

At the lady's question, Truor uttered a nervous laugh and looked at her with helpless confusion until Boradon answered, and he realized that he wasn't the one she thought crazy enough to have such a travelling companion. Ignoring their exchange, Truor perked up when he noticed the bar behind Kiana. His eyebrows raised with curiosity as he walked over for a closer look, but as he passed her, he did take the time to grunt an acknowledgement of her presence. Once seated, he squinted in the dim light at the various liquids, then snuck a glance behind him before he grabbed a bottle. "Hm! Now, if only I had some fish!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 13, 2007)

"The Dragon's Grotto? I don't have any ownership of this place, if that's what you're asking. I'm little more then a guest here." One hand waved lightly at the room in general. There was an appealing quality to this one, though she knew better then trust just that. 

His greeting was well taken, the gesture of hand to face unfamiliar to her but at no surprise. After nodding to each of the others, she placed her right hand over her heart and returned the young man's bow. "I'm Kiana. I live and hunt throughout most of this region; so this is as much a home to me as any." Carefully offering an opened palm just slightly forward, she invited the wolf to see that she ment him no harm. "A fine creature. Talon, you said? Did you raise him?" The idea of someone befriending something with such a strong, free will as a wolf was something she had often wondered about but had never thought it could truly be done. She had seen the dogs that some kept; thinned blood and taimed tell they were hardly any better then pampered pets. But a wolf, and one that was so clearly nothing but, was something she could deeply respect.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 13, 2007)

Boradon relaxed further when she appeared to be a guest just like himself and the others in the room. He tried to place her accent but it appeared odd to him, barely familiar and yet not at the same time. As she stepped closer to Talon he followed her movement with his eyes and turned his head. The fact that she was a woman and alone in these lands surprised him. The roads have not been at all safe and she looked very clean and primmed as if she had recently washed. He smiled slightly as Talon accepted her hand. He saw the subtle hairs of her fore-arm raise as the warmth from Talon's breath blew onto her open palm. "I did not raise him miss, he and I are brothers. He is not at all tamed or subtled. He does what he does because he wants to. One day, he will again rejoin his brothers and sisters into the wilds when he decides the time is right. Until then he has been my good friend and companion." As Talon sniffed her hand he let his left back paw move inward and his stance changed and he leaned off center slightly. Boradon smiled at that. "It appears that he likes you miss," he told her, the smile proved to be stuck onto his mouth for the moment.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 13, 2007)

Careful of what he may or may not allow her, Kiana brought her hand lightly up to stroke Talon's large head. She brushed her hand back over his forehead and around his ear just once before drawing back slowly. "Such a creature can never be tamed and stay true to its blood. You are blessed to have such a companion." A soft, respectful light could be seen in her eyes as she looked from Talon to Boradon. "I was going to get some dinner; would you two care for anything? Gregor and Celia often have a good meal prepared, and I'm sure they would bring out some fresh meat if it's asked for." Brought on by some stray thought, a little twist pulled at the corner of her mouth and she looked over towards the empty tables.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 13, 2007)

Listening with only half an ear, Truor removed the bottle from his lips and wiped them. He followed her eyes to the empty tables and went back to hers with confusion in his own. "Eh? Gregor and Celia? They the owners? Keeping themselves as hidden as their business? What do they got to eat? I could use some food, too." He then sniffed the air a few times, wondering about food.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 13, 2007)

"Haven't they been out yet?" Kiana turned half way to Truor, glancing around him towards a door at one end of the bar. 

After a quick look over the bar, the woman's face brightened with a silent laugh. "Here's your problem; you never let them know you were here. They'll be clear in back cooking and it's been so quiet lately that they might not have been expecting anyone this early." Walking over beside the bar, Kiana reached up and took hold of a rope that ran down to level with the countertop. Somewhere a bell sounded, echoing slightly in the quite cavern. 

Light faced and bright eyed, a sturdy looking woman popped her head through the door a few moments later. "OH! Oh, I'm ever so sorry, good sirs, miss!" Curtseying once, she brushed her hands on her apron, leaving white streaks from what she mush have been mixing. "We've meat pies baking just now. Can I get you anything? Oh my..." Kiana smiled kindly to the woman and gestured to the wolf she had just caught sight of. "It's alright Celia." Kiana reassured her that she felt it meant no trouble, so long as it wasn't allowed to go hungry. At this, Celia looked up at Kiana questioningly but went back to work without much further hesitation.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 13, 2007)

After a shudder at the wolf, Truor resolutely turned his back and nodded at Celia. "Greetings. Meat pies, you say? Yuck! Got any fish to go with this vodka? There really is no other way to drink it. Or you could direct me to a good spot to catch my own. I'll probably spend the night here, too. Oh, well, how's about some honey cakes? Got anything like that?" He idly inspected the rope that had been pulled while gazing at the ceiling, imagining a large meal. Shadowflaps pecked at Truor's helmet again, demanding to be introduced, which Truor ignored.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 17, 2007)

Kiana stepped out of the woman's way, only then noticing the dark bird on Truor's helmet. She raised a half amused eyebrow slightly before turning away, giving them more then enough uninterrupted time to think about what to order. Turning to look back at where she had left Boradon and Talon, an almost apologetic smile lightened her face. 




((OOC: Here's the out of character thread. http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18909 You may want to look over it a bit for my note about the innkeepers.))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 12, 2007)

Padded feet slipped softly up the entry hall, too quiet to be heard unless by some of the sharpest ears, and only then had they been listening. Lean hands clung to the edges of a somewhat ragged wrap, dripping from being caught out in the growing rain. Sharp, dark eyes scanned the next room as the door was carefully pushed open. There were several figures standing around here or there; one sitting at the bar, and what looked like a large dog sitting next to a man who was talking to Kiana. 

A happy smile pulled at the young figure's face, changing back and forth between that and a look of consideration and nervousness. Kiana had become a good friend, but there was still some apprehension when it came to strangers; even more so at the strange chill the sight of the large canine seemed to bring. 

Weighing the options of staying in this cold hall tell things looked quieter or risking to go in to warm up by the fire while trying to stay unnoticed, the small figure crouched near the door; watching and trying to decide.


----------

